# Getting in and out of the car



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm just firing off questions this morning. We have an SUV and our 8 month old male will not jump up into the back yet. He goes as far as putting both his front paws on the bumper, but we have to carry him up into the back each time. We try everything with treats, motivation, praise you name it. 

Same with getting out of the truck. He only jumps out when he knows he is at the woods/beach, and even that takes a lot of encouragement, timidness etc. He is only afraid of the jump itself, as he is a very, very confident dog at this point.

I was wondering how old were your dogs before they jumped in and out of the truck by themselves. I know my dog can do it, especially after seeing him jump around in the woods and such, but I obviously don't want to push him too hard. Just curious.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,5413.msg41131.html#msg41131


----------

